# Airfix Harrier Gr1 assembly instructions needed



## zrakoplovac (May 1, 2005)

*Airfix Harrier Gr1 1/24 assembly instructions needed*

Hello!

I need help, i i hope that someone could have the answer. Long time ago I bought Airfix Harrier GR1 in Scale 1/24. Since the time i've got it, I had to change the place of living several times, and during this transits, I misplaced/lost assembly instrucions!!!

I Was hoping that someone could somehowe provide me with then, or point me toward someone who's got it. I would apreciate instrucions in any form, written (fotocopy) or digital (scanned).

I live in Croatia.

Gratefull in advance

Renato
[email protected]


----------



## tango35 (May 3, 2005)

Hello Renato,
if its not urgent and you can wait a week i can sent you a copy, cause i bought a Harry last week on ebay.

Thomas


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

G'day Zracko
did you manage to get hold of a set of Harrier 1/24 instructions, I can get you a copy if you are still in need of them. Email me if required: [email protected]

Cheers, Fox


----------

